# How can my nails?



## cutegirl (Nov 14, 2006)

my nails are really small and i don't know how to get them grow stronger and bigger,can you help me?,what should i do for them ?and do i need to use anything?

i'm not really good at this malk up stuff but i like to know more ,by the way i'm new user,hope you could help people because you seem to be good:g:


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 14, 2006)

My nails are quite small as well. I have no more than 1/2 cm of nail bed. For my nails to grow enough length to show a "white" tip, this can take several weeks. And if they grow to the end of my finger tips, this will take a couple of months, if they don't break by then.

I find that buffing helps give them a nice shine and the circulation/stimulation might help the nails grow quicker. Revlon has an inexpensive two-sided buffing stick. Any polish always irritates my nails and causes peeling - I end up with broken, small nails again.


----------



## Very_Tammy (Nov 14, 2006)

I used to have the same problem. Then, my mother and aunt started using this treatment called Rejuvacote, and it really improved their nails. So, I decided to give it a try too, and wow! It seriously made a huge difference. I've grown my nails to like, 1 inch before, lol.

Anyway, you apply it as a base coat under colored polishes, and then as a top coat as well. You should apply it to your nails everyday. You can find this on their official website, duri.com, or in beauty supply stores.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

Im sorry I dont have any advice. Just wanted to say goodluck getting them to grow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi, try this:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...lem-40908.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ils-33504.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ips-24360.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...wth-11604.html

You can search more if you like.


----------



## Grace (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a nail biting habbit also and have biting my nails every since I could chew so I'm going to look into Rejuvacote also, thanks Very_Tammy.

Good luck with your nails, hope you find a cure!


----------



## cutegirl (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks very tammy i think i'll go for it by the way i bit my nails too only sometimes!

anyway thank you all:wavey:


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm a HUGE fan of Sally Hansen Nail Growth Miracle. It's done wonders for my normal thin, brittle nails! They're stronger than ever, and growing wonderfully!


----------



## Very_Tammy (Nov 18, 2006)

Sure thing, girls. Hope it works for you. Oh, and before buying it on their website try finding it at a nail salon or beauty supply store because it's usually a bit cheaper in those places like, $10, and it's $12 on the website. Not a big difference, but still, lol.


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2006)

i dont put anything on my nails they grow pretty fast i notice if i trim them a lil every couple of weeks they get strong and i dont file them it seems they get weak if i do and i hardly ever polish them although im gonna start i just feel polish and remover makes them dry and brittle so let them go natural every other week


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 19, 2006)

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 19, 2006)

Try taking prenatal vitamins. HTH....


----------



## katapilla (Nov 19, 2006)

try using solar oil by creative 3 times a day


----------

